# PC-Neuanschaffung



## lefteris (13. Juni 2004)

Ich bin relativ neu, was die Arbeit mit PC's betrifft und wuerde mich als fortgeschrittener Anfaenger bezeichnen. Vor 2 Jahren kaufte ich einen Athlon  XP 1700, von dem ich mich trennen werde, da er seit dem Kauf nur Probleme bereitet. Ich benoetige einfach einen Tipp, was ich mir als Neuanschaffung zulegen soll. Multimedia interessiert mich nicht. Ich arbeite ueberwiegend mit Photoshop und Corel, habe ein riesiges Fotoarchiv, da ich von Kreta DIA-Shows erstelle und dachte an einen Athlon 2800 0der 3000. Das ist aber nur eine Idee. Ich bin begierig darauf, wirklich gute Vorschlaege zu lesen.
Lefteris


----------



## danielmueller (13. Juni 2004)

Du müsstest schon noch genauere Angaben machen. Was hast du für ein Netzteil und was für ein Mainboard? Ich denke nämlich nicht das du auf dein älteres Mainboard einen Athlon 3000+ bauen kannst. 
Wenn du deinen PC allerdings nur zum Arbeiten mit Photoshop brauchst, ist es eigentlich nicht so wichtig einen  schnellen Prozessor zu haben. Es bringt dir verhältnissmäßig viel mehr wenn du deinen Arbeitspeicher aufrüstest. Du müsstest halt mal posten wieviel du ausgeben willst dann kann ich dir was zusammenstellen.


----------



## lefteris (13. Juni 2004)

Ich moechte eine komplette Neuanschaffung machen, wobei der Preis keine all zu grosse Rolle spielt. Was den Athlon 64 betrifft, so versucht man mir laufend, diesen anzudrehen, aber ich weiss nicht, ob dies noch zu frueh ist. Auf dem alten PC hatte ich den Arbeitsspeicher verdoppelt und von da an ging nichts mehr. Aber wie gesagt, seit dem Kauf hat der PC immer wieder Schwierigkeiten gemacht. Ich arbeite nicht nur mit dem Photoshop. Ich erstelle Prospekte, Kataloge usw., was ich ausschliesslich mit dem Corel mache. Ich brauche einen PC, der einfach stabil laeuft inkl. dem installierten Windows. Bisher war es das 98er und werde auf das xp prof umsteigen. Meine Vorstellung: mind.512 MB Arbeitsspeicher, 120 - 160 GB Festplatte, eine gute Grafikkarte, 4 - 6 USB etc. Hier auf Kreta muss man einfach aufpassen, was man kauft, denn absolute Profis gibt es hier nicht, sodass man immer wieder um das Ohr gehauen wird. Wenn ich eine genaue Vorstellung habe, ist es fuer mich leichter, solch ein Geraet zu bestellen, ohne grosse Bedenken haben zu muessen.
Danke fuer die Antwort
Lefteris


----------



## server (13. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Grundsätzlich solltest du dir überlegen, ob dudir ein Komplettgerät (meist etwas preiswerter) oder einen selbst zusammengestellten Computer kaufen möchtest.
Ich würde dir, wenn der Preis nicht so traisch ist, empfeheln, ihn selbst zusammenzustellen, den bei den Komplettsets ist meist eine Komponente dabei, die bremst und damit das System erst Recht wieder langsamer macht.
Wenn du wie du oben geschrieben hast, mit Bildern arbeitest, würde ich mir eher eine bessere Grafikkarte und mehr Arbeitsspeicher zulegen als einen 64 Bit Athlon. Welchen Prozessor du nimmst, hängt dann eig. nur mehr von  dem ab, was du ausgeben willst. 
Besser, du sparst beim Prozessor etwas und nimmst dir dafür ein gutes Mainboard 

mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## danielmueller (13. Juni 2004)

Also meiner Meinung nach erreichst du dir best Stabilität mit Asus Boards. Ich poste mal was ich dir für dein Anwendungsgebiet empfehlen würde.
Pentium 4 2,8-3ghz
Asus P4C800 -E Deluxe (einfach das stabliste Ding das es gibt hat 8 USB)
1024 mb ddram  (2x512mb laufen dann im Daulachannel mode was die übertragungsrate fast verdoppelt)
Saphiere Radeon 9600 XT Fireblade Edition
160 Gigabyte Samsung Spinpoint mit sata (wenn du genug Kohle hast hol dir 2x 80 Gigabyte oder mehr und schalte die als Raid, da das Board das auch unterstützt)
Enermax 460 Watt Netzteil
Chieftec Gehäuse mir vieenl Lüftern damit der PC lange stabil laufen kann.

Jo falls noch fragen auftauchen poste einfach.  Ich habe fast dasselbe System (selber Arbeitspeicher selbes MB selber Prozzesor selbe Festplatte (2x160gigbayte aber derselbe Typ) und der PC ist noch nie abestürtzt.


----------



## lefteris (15. Juni 2004)

Danke fuer eure Tipps. Ich werde erst einmal sehen, was ich hier bekommen kann, denn Griechenland, speziell Kreta, ist mit Sicherheit nicht auf dem neuesten Stand. Da ich hier lebe, muss ich die Hardware hier alleine wegen den Garantieanspruechen kaufen. Die Preise sind mit denen in Deutschland ziemlich gleich. Nur die Software beziehe ich aus meiner Heimat, weil die hier 2 - 3mal so teuer ist. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Pentium4 und einem Athlon 2800 od. 3000. Wie gesagt, ich bin ein Neuling. Ist das Mainbord die CPU?  
Da ihr mir so schoen auf die Spruenge helft, noch eine andere Frage, die mit der Hardware nichts zu tun hat. Brauche ich beim Dreamweaver HTML-Kenntnisse?
Wenn ich eure Anschriften bekomme, schicke ich euch eine DIA-Show auf CD von Kreta. Als Dankeschoen fuer eure Muehe.
Lefteris


----------



## fluessig (15. Juni 2004)

Achtung diese Information ist etwas älter, ich weiß nicht, ob das folgende immer noch gilt. Ich bitte darum berichtigt zu werden, wenn jemand etwas anderes weiß:

Generell ist es beim Eigenbaupc für den Anfänger leichter einen Intel (Pentium) Prozessor zu verwenden. Dies hat zwei Gründe:
1. Der Prozessor hat eine Schutzschicht oben, dh man kann ihn nicht so leicht durch Unachtsamkeit zerstören wie einen AMD.
2. Der Intel schaltet sich selbst bei zu hoher Temperatur ab. Bei modernen Mainboards geht das auch bei einem AMD Chip, die Temperaturmessung nimmt dieser aber nicht selbst vor.

Jetzt etwas was auf jeden Fall stimmt. Das Mainboard ist nicht die CPU, sondern der Prozessor ist die CPU (Central Processing Unit).
Statt Mainboard ist auch noch Motherboard geläufig.
Folgendes sollte auf deiner Einkaufsliste stehen:
-Gehäuse
-Netzgerät (falls nicht im Gehäuse vorhanden)
-Mainboard
-Prozessor
-Kühler für den Prozessor
-Arbeitsspeicher/RAM
-Grafikkarte

Danielmueller hat gute Komponenten dafür genannt, die auch alle in dieser Zusammenstellung empfehlen kann.


----------



## server (15. Juni 2004)

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass dein Statement für neue Prozessoren nicht mehr gültig ist. MEin AMD 2600+ besitzt auch eine Temperaturfunktion und zerstören kannst du jeden Prozessor, wenn du unachtsam bist.

Grundsätzlich ist es egal, ob du einen Pentium oder eine AMD nimmst, du musst nur darauf achten, dass das Mainboard zum Prozessor  (Sockelbezeichnung) und dass der Lüfter passt. 

Manche behaupten, dass die einen Prozessoren besser seien, andere wiederum behaupten das Gegenteil....

Welche Automarke ist besser: VW oder Opel?


----------



## the snake (16. Juni 2004)

*@ fluessig*

Ich will ja nicht besserwisserisch klingen, aber hast du auf deiner Liste nicht eine Festplatte vergessen, oder hab ich da was übersehen?


----------



## danielmueller (19. Juni 2004)

Also es gibt inzwischen eigentlich so gut wie gar keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen Amd Intel wenn man nur die Leistung betrachtet,  Amd wird halt gut 10-20 Grad wärmer  und ist eher für Spiele geeignet. Das System das ich dir oben genannt habe besteht aus Komponenten die extra für deinen Berreich zugeschnitten sind. Außerdem dürftest du alle Teile auch in Griechenland bekommen die sind nämlich alle nicht mehr so neu (3 Monate)  aber dafür bewährt, von Namenhaften Herstellern die es weltweit gibt  und haben ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältniss. Hast du vor alles selber zusammen zubauen, oder willst du das von einem Händler machen lassen? Wenn du noch irgendwas wissen willst kannst  du es ja hier posten.


----------



## fluessig (19. Juni 2004)

*Re: @ fluessig*



> _Original geschrieben von the snake _
> *Ich will ja nicht besserwisserisch klingen, aber hast du auf deiner Liste nicht eine Festplatte vergessen, oder hab ich da was übersehen? *



Voll erwischt! Danke, die hab ich da wohl vergessen. Werd sie in der Liste nachträglich eintragen.


----------



## lefteris (19. Juni 2004)

danielmueller, danke fuer deine Zusammenstellung. Ich werde sie nicht selbst zusammenbauen, sondern werde es machen lassen, da ich einfach noch zu wenig Ahnung davon habe. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ASUS P4C800 das Mainbord ist. In der kommenden Woche werde ich einmal in die naechste "Gross-Stadt" fahren und mich aufklaeren lassen, was die mir besorgen koennen.
Schoenes Wochenende an Alle
Lefteris


----------



## danielmueller (21. Juni 2004)

Ja richtig das ASUS P4C800 ist das Mainboard allerdings beacht bei deinem Kauf bitte das es das ASUS P4C800 *-E deluxe*  ist.  Der Preisunterschied ist wirklich marginal (4-5€ waren zu meiner Zeit) und du wirst nachher froh drüber sein.


----------



## lefteris (23. Juni 2004)

damielmueller, was kostet dein Vorschlag, wie du ihn gemacht,  hast in Deutschland? Ich moechte einfach vergleichen, denn wenn es hier um einiges teurer ist, werde ich es in Deutschland bestellen.
Was bedeutet bei 2 x 120 GB Festplatte das "Raid"?
lefteris


----------



## danielmueller (23. Juni 2004)

Es würde dich ungefähr 1.329,00 € kosten allerdings ohne Gehäuse ich war nicht sicher welches du nehmen willst deshalb habe ich diese Option bewusst offen gelassen. Insgesammt kannst du wohl 1400€ annehmen. Sicher kannst du dasselbe auch noch billiger hier bekommen aber ich habe bewusst einen Namenhaften Lieferanten gewählt der dir die Kiste zusammenbaut und auch Garantie dafür übernimmt. Hersteller Seite http://www.alternate.de damit du auch einen echten Vergleich zu deinem Laden mit Garantie hast. Ich bin davon ausgegangen das du 2x120 Gigabyte Festplatte nehmen willst dabei ist mir aufgefallen das momenten der Preisunterschied zwischen 120 und 160 Gigabyte Festplatten sehr gering ist. Gerade einmal 8€  für 40 Gigabyte Unterschied insgesammt also 16€ für 80 Gigabyte, du hättest dann übrigens genau dieselben Festplatten die ich  habe und ich kann nur sagen top . Achso Raid bedeuted das beide Festplatten an einen Raid Controller angeschlossen werden dieser gaugelt dann deinem Betriebsystem vor das es sich um einen einzige Festplatte handelt. Das bringt einem den Vorteil das Daten fast dopellt so schnell gelesn und geschrieben werden da eine Datei ja immer zur einen Hälfte auf die eine zur anderen Hälfte auf dir zweit Festplatte gespeichert/geöffnet wird. Man kann Raid aber auch noch anders nutzen wenn man zb sehr Sensible Daten hat in diesem Fall benutze man eine Sogenantes Spiegel Raid auch in diesem Fall werden wieder beide Festplatten an den Raid Controller angeschlossen diesmal allerdings mit dem Unterschied das die Datein nicht  mehr gesplietet werden sondern kopiert dh. Wenn du eine Datei speicherst ist sie automatisch auf beiden Festplatten vorhanden. Mir wäre das halt schade um die schöne Speicherkapazität da ja auf beiden Festplatten dasselbe ist, aber je nachdem wie wertvoll deine Daten sind rechnet sich das nachher. 
Jetzt denkst du vielleicht: "Mein Gott ist das kompliziert". Aber das ist es eigentlich gar nicht am einfachsten ist es wenn du direkt deinem Händler sagst das du ein Raid nutzen willst der macht das dann bei Alternate ist das sogar kostenlos. Wenn du nachher dann damit arbeitest brauchst du dich um nichts mehr zu kümmern da man alles nur einem konfiguriern muss, sogar wenn du Windows neunstallierst wirst du das wie gewohnt tun können. Du wirst lediglich merken das Datein sehr schnell gespeichert werden können. Besonders bei der Arbeit mit Photos zahlt sich ein Raid meiner Meinung nach aus. 
Ich hoffe ich habe dir weitergeholfen, wenn du weiter Fragen hast dann poste einfach nochmal. Achso ich bin bei der Zusammenstellung davon ausgegangen, dass du schon ein Betriebssystem und einen Monitor hast.


----------

